# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  που θα βρω τηλεχειριστήριο

## ydravlikos

παιδια την καλησπερα μου θελω την βοηθεια σας εχω ενα *αποκωδικοποιητή και τα εχει παιξει το τηλεκοντρολ το καθαρισα αλλα τιποτα τι κανουμε 




*DSC01595.jpg DSC01596.jpg DSC01597.jpg DSC01598.jpg

----------


## ioannislab

Καλησπερα,
δοκιμασε να του ξαναπερασεις τις κολλησεις, αν εχεις  κολλητηρι, και τσεκαρε το και με την καμερα του κινητου σου αν στελνει σημα το λεντ υπερυθρων. Επισης μπορεις να το μετρησεις κι αυτο αν καηκε. Για καινουριο μπορεις να πας σε μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα που εχει και τηλεκοντρολ μαζι με τον δεκτη και να σου βρεις κατι που να ταιριαζει.

----------


## stefos1

http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.850050
εχω 2 απο αυτο και θεωρω πως ειναι κορυφαια λυση στο κοντρολ μιας και το προγραμματίζεις εσυ απο usb αν θες λεπτομερειες πες μου και το πιο σημαντικο η τιμη του * 5.99* €

----------


## ydravlikos

ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ

----------


## ydravlikos

περασα της κολλησεις. αλλα τιποτα το λεντ υπερυθρων μια χαρα.δεν ειχε προβλημα τα νευρα μου

----------


## stefos1

http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.850050
PER.850050.jpgαυτο ειναι μπορεις να προγραμματίσεις τα παντα πχ μπορεις να βαλεις του δεκτη τις λειτουργιες και παραλληλα να δουλευεις και τη τν πχ
 + - φωνη απο τν και + - καναλια απο δεκτη .
δεχεται μεχρι και 4 συσκευες ακομα και το κλιματιστικο ελεγχει !!!

----------


## angel_grig

> http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.850050
> PER.850050.jpgαυτο ειναι μπορεις να προγραμματίσεις τα παντα πχ μπορεις να βαλεις του δεκτη τις λειτουργιες και παραλληλα να δουλευεις και τη τν πχ
>  + - φωνη απο τν και + - καναλια απο δεκτη .
> δεχεται μεχρι και 4 συσκευες ακομα και το κλιματιστικο ελεγχει !!!


Το εχω και εγω!Απο τα λιγα καλα πραγματα της Tele.Μπορεις επισης να κατεβασεις το software της κατασκευαστριας εδω ,που εχει περισσοτερες επιλογες απο αυτο της tele.

----------


## johnkou

Με τι κωδικο και μοντελο θα το βρεις αφου στη λιστα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα.

----------


## ydravlikos

ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ CONTROL ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ

----------


## stefos1

> ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ CONTROL ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ


Αυτό που λες έχει ερωτηματικό ή θαυμαστικό.
Δες αν έχει το κοντρόλ κωδικό όπως πχ AXD7442 ή AR-JW17

----------


## vp74

Πάρε ένα λεπτό πινελάκι ζωγραφικής και conducting silver (μικρό μπουκαλάκι kemo l100 είναι 2ml αλλά σου φτάνει να φτιάξεις 100αδες control) 

και βάλε με το πινελάκι στο επάνω μέρος από την μέσα μεριά που είναι τα κουμπάκια. (όχι στην πλακέτα). Θα το βρεις στην Αθήνα κέντρο. Έχουν.

----------


## chipakos-original

Πήγαινε και ρώτα στο κατάστημα που αγόρασες τον αποκωδικοποιητή. Συνήθως συνεργάζονται με κάποιο service και όταν χρειαζόταν κάτι ί σε έστελναν στο service.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Πήγαινε και ρώτα στο κατάστημα που αγόρασες τον αποκωδικοποιητή. Συνήθως συνεργάζονται με κάποιο service και όταν χρειαζόταν κάτι ί σε έστελναν στο service.


Αφού  την  ψάχνετε  τόσο  πολύ  να  σας  πω  το  εξής  δεν  πρόκειτε  να  το  βρείς  πουθενά  το  ιδιο κοντρόλ ο  συγκεκριμένος  δέκτης  ειναι από  το  εργοστάσιο  της  vestel   http://www.groupon.gr/deals/special-...indeal/7659802  τα  δουλέψαμε  μέχρι  πριν  2  χρόνια   το  θέμα  ηταν  το  εξής  με αυτά  πολλές  βλάβες  με  λογισμικό  σκουπίδια  οσοι  τα  φερανε  την  φάγανε

----------


## johnkou

Νικο υπαρχει σε αντιστοιχο απο τα προγραμματιζομενα της τελε,εχω φτιαξει πριν λιγες μερες και απο τι ειδα εχει και η aswo.Εδω παντως εχουμε σε voxson και ακομα να χαλασουν οσα ξερω.

----------


## chipakos-original

Για πάρε και ρώτα αν έχουν κανένα τηλεκοντρόλ αφού εσένα σου δουλεύει και είσαι και αυχαριστημένος από τον συγκεκριμένο δέκτη στο 213-032-8538 ή στο 211-7007-189.Αν δεν βρεις πέτα τον και αγόρασε άλλο.

----------

